
Pensions Research Council via Forbes: Blockchain Pensions Can Never Go Bankrupt - rundmc
https://www.forbes.com/sites/pensionresearchcouncil/2018/01/30/fintechs-answer-to-the-global-retirement-crisis/#58b573a1ff36
======
blakdawg
The headline isn’t a very good summary of the article, or the basic idea
expressed therein. The author proposes the use of a tontine, an investment
trust arrangement dating back to the 1600’s. A tontine, correctly
administered, won’t go bankrupt. A tontine can be implemented using a
blockchain.

That’s as far as the article goes is showing how blockchains can prevent
pension failures.

